# looking for interview subjects for article on family systems therapy



## innervisible (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, everyone,

I'm writing a feature for a wonderful magazine, on family systems therapy and Virginia Satir's influence on therapy today. It's coming together well, but I'm still looking to interview someone who's experienced family systems therapy as a client. If you've gone through family therapy (ideally with one or more members of your family) and would be interested, please email me or send a private message -- I can also give you more information about the article and the magazine through email, too.

We can do the interview via phone or email, whichever works best for you. And I'll definitely be using pseudonyms in the article. 

(My deadline's this Friday, so if you're interested, it would be great to talk in the next couple days!)

Thanks so much for reading,
Kirsten


----------

